# WTB Filters



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've been scanning Craigslist and DFWfishbox for folks selling filters suitable for a big tank like mine but haven't found anyone yet. Do y'all know of folks who're wanting to get rid of big canisters? I'd prefer Eheim but will go with Fluval or Rena if that's all that's available. I've got a couple hundred in gift money that I can spend and I've also got a boatload of extra aquarium supplies I'd be more than happy to trade. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I just went through a big decision making what to do about my 180 gal. tank. The two Eheims that I have on it have pumps that move only 120 gph each, although each filter has a capacity for 5 gal. of media.

Unless you spend good money only 2 options are available:

1. Koralias + HOT Marineland
That's the cheapest way to get flow and filtration. That's what I'm doing right now and it seems to work very well.

2. A pool filter.
Yes, a use poolfilter from Craigslist. These things are built like tanks. Clamps for the lid of the housing, bit intake/outtake, made for outdoor use - build tough. And don't think they are huge in size. There are many models. And people sell them all the time on Craigslist.

--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Niko,

I've looked into pool filters as well, I've certainly got the pump power to run one. I've also looked into pond filters. The biggest issue I have is space under the tank. I've got to find something that'll fit in the stand with reasonable room for maintenance.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

this would possible get you started... http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/for/2071962487.html

or what about buying a fx5? or making a big filter out of a 5 gallon bucket- use egg crate as the baskets, and use pvc as the hoses.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Phil, 

I thought you had a big sump for this tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

he does, but my guess is he doesn't want to do a closed loop on the tank? or is finding a way to have more room in the stand.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you though about a Wet/dry?

You do lose some CO2, but CO2 is cheap.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TAB said:


> Have you though about a Wet/dry?
> 
> You do lose some CO2, but CO2 is cheap.


wet/dry and sump are the same thing...

phil I was on google.com and noticed that amazon.com had some fluval fx5's for 220.00 you can find them every now and then on ebay for 200.00 I had a fx56 on my 225 tall and it did a wonderful job.

um what about a fluidized bed filter?


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> wet/dry and sump are the same thing...


Not exactly. A wet/dry is a sump, however a sump isn't necessarily a wet/dry.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> Not exactly. A wet/dry is a sump, however a sump isn't necessarily a wet/dry.


wait yes you are right. but a wet/dry can be part of a sump.

wet/dry- filter incorporates a dry portion (air) in the filtration process. The exposure to the air increases the biological filtration capabilities of the filter.

sump is the reservoir below the dry section of a wet-dry or trickle filter.

that's where I was getting confused and that's why I said a sump and wet/dry is the same.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I do have a really nice sump, but it doesn't provide good filtration. It was made for a reef tank and isn't set up well for a freshwater system. I would much rather have canister filtration for this setup.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

couff couff craigslist.  you wouldn't have been the one who inquired about 2 eheim filters on a tank in allen would you phil? 

the guy wants to part with it. we has a club buy the plants, phill can buy the filters, and some one can buy the lights, and I hopefully buy the substrate,c02 system,some of the plants, and driftwood.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That was me Joey. Unfortunately the guy didn't get back to me in time and I bought a Fluval FX5 off ebay. I've got a ton of wood and a CO2 system I'd be willing to sell if you're in the market.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> That was me Joey. Unfortunately the guy didn't get back to me in time and I bought a Fluval FX5 off ebay. I've got a ton of wood and a CO2 system I'd be willing to sell if you're in the market.


BOOOOOOOOOO he was willing to part with it and was saying he would sell the plants, and the substrate. oh well stuff happens. what price range are you talking about for the wood and c02 system. I'm guessing this is the wood that came out of the 225? I think you have my cell and house numbers give me a call or just pm thanks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The CO2 system is a full, unused, 5lb tank, Milwaukee dual-gauge regulator w/solenoid - $175. 

I've got the pH controller that came with the regulator (needs a new probe) and a RedSea powerhead with venturi nozzle as well. 

Everything for $225.


The wood is indeed out of the 225 and goes for $22.00 per piece. It's Malaysian driftwood as found in stores but has a lot better character. The folks I bought it from were good and selected branchy bits for me rather than the monolithic chunks we normally see. These are sold as LARGE pieces and are suitable for tanks 36" or longer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will have to go check my bank account in the morning my dad won't give me the pass word to check it online. is there way to post photos of the driftwood you have for sale, or send them to my email. with a a,b,c,d,e,f, etc etc with measurements. thanks.

[email protected]

all I have is my 55g and my two 20g highs..


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Joey,

There are too many pieces of wood to make photographing practical.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HA HA okay, when do you get off work... is there a way to possible stop by and look at them?


----------

